# Variations on a theme



## Trope

and of course, the always classy








What I want to see is who can come up with the coolest variants. 

Which is the best so far?

How many different ways can you depict this image?

I've created an album in my profile to keep these around for posterity. The original image can be found here.

edit: The above were created by Sil, Joe, Robatix, and Starry respectively. Great work guys.


----------



## Nightriser

Trope said:


> and of course, the always classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The above were created by Sil, Joe, Robatix, and Starry respectively. Great work guys.


I think the one with the green rat is gOpheR's. Starry's has just a regular one.


----------



## Trope

Nightriser said:


> I think the one with the green rat is gOpheR's. Starry's has just a regular one.


Yes, but Starry created it for him.


----------



## Nightriser

Okay, I see.


----------



## moon

What is the meaning behind this image?


----------



## snail




----------



## Trope

snail said:


>


That's awesome snail! Do you have a name for it?


----------



## snail

"freckled with stars," maybe? or just an ordinary name like "year of the rat?" What would you call it?


----------



## Trope

I thought of it as _Rat Constellation_ before I even saw what you had it saved as when quoting you.


----------



## starri

moonchild said:


> What is the meaning behind this image?


It points to various elements in our secret cult. It's highly symbolic so it's no wonder no body gets it.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Here, I made this one


----------



## starri

ClubbedWithSpades said:


>


can i steal this one?


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

StarryNights said:


> can i steal this one?


Yes, ma'am.♥


----------



## Schwarz




----------



## Trope

Snowqueen's addition to the collection. 










Great stuff everyone. I've now added all the new ones to the album here.


----------



## starri

It's almost time for the awakening master.
I wonder when will the rat transform to his original shape and save us all.:crazy:


----------



## snowqueen

Trope said:


> Snowqueen's addition to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone. I've now added all the new ones to the album here.



Thanks for posting this Trope - I didn't even realise there was a thread! (I think this relates to the 'you are always the last person to know what is going on' statement in the MBTI)


----------



## Nightriser




----------



## Trope

Glad to see you've joined the party, Night.


----------



## de l'eau salée

How'd this even start anyways?


----------



## starri

When the dark lord speaketh....


----------



## de l'eau salée

StarryNights said:


> When the dark lord speaketh....


:shocked: The dark lord is a very noble soul.


----------



## starri

Silhouetree said:


> :shocked: The dark lord is a very noble soul.


so like i like your new av and all.. but ur kinda like not in the clan anymore.. so ye.. umm well.. i like you though.


----------



## Spooky

StarryNights said:


> When the dark lord speaketh....


I succumbed to the dark side.


----------



## Trope

Beloved said:


> I succumbed to the dark side.


effin' sweet.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silhouetree said:


> How'd this even start anyways?


Trope first had the elegant rodent clad cigarette smoking lady person avatar, then Starrynights used it after seeing Trope had it, then Jrquinlisk said it confused him, then Trope said that he's welcomed to join in, then I quoted his post and also used the avatar, then schwarzinexile said it was amusing to see us 3 post one after the other, so he also used the avatar. Then it all of a sudden become an instant smash.



Beloved said:


> I succumbed to the dark side.


Awesome, I dare you to use it for atleast a few hours

Here's another one for the album:


----------



## starri

The Rise of the Clan will be witnessed! The Mighty uproar will be deafening this time!


----------



## εmptε

Isn't it time for a new theme?


----------



## PeacePassion

Ookami said:


> Isn't it time for a new theme?


some things just can't be topped. 

and BTW, thanks SurrealBreakfast...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

alizée said:


> The Rise of the Clan will be witnessed! The Mighty uproar will be deafening this time!


Yay, another uprising, I am now armed with a psychedelic ratgirl avo, booya!



Peace-3PO said:


> some things just can't be topped.
> 
> and BTW, thanks SurrealBreakfast...


Cool roud:


----------



## starri

RATGIRL pride!


----------



## mcgooglian

Here's your precious ratgirl for you after a science experiment gone wrong.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

mcgooglian said:


> Here's your precious ratgirl for you after a science experiment gone wrong.


 
.....Hawt?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

alizée said:


> RATGIRL pride!


Say it loud, I'm Ratgirlian and I'm proud!
Say it loud, I'm Ratgirlian and I'm proud!
Say it loud, I'm Ratgirlian and I'm proud!
*continues marching*



mcgooglian said:


> Here's your precious ratgirl for you after a science experiment gone wrong.


Fixed


----------



## Linesky

::
sucky quality..but forgive me for that


----------



## starri

http://personalitycafe.com/groups/clan-ratgirl.html

Join our group... till the next recruiting


----------



## de l'eau salée

mcgooglian said:


> Here's your precious ratgirl for you after a science experiment gone wrong.


...omg.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

roud: I made these ones:

The background and apple are from the "The Son of Man" painting :crazy:


















Hypnotica


----------



## snail

I want to bring back the rat girl craze.


----------

